# Carvoeiro Internet Help



## baobao (May 7, 2019)

Guys two things

I have a hous in Vale de Milho

1. as i understand there is still no fibre internet over there - what are my other options for fast reliable internet (need for work)

2. anyone from Vale De Milho wanting to start a group of interest to make someone build the infrastructure?


appreciate


----------



## Hassocks (May 7, 2019)

Go to NOWO (was Cabovisao) - lived here in VDM for 3.5 years - very few problems and very fast internet speed - can't guarantee it's fibre, but believe it is. Plus v. good service - even replastered (for free) the wall where they had to dig out cables that had previously been bodged by MEO!


----------



## Hassocks (May 7, 2019)

Just checked - current download speed between 40 and 58 Mbps (dependent on which checker used) ; upload speed at 10 Mbps.


----------



## baobao (May 7, 2019)

thank you - appreciate

no issues with netflix et all?


----------



## Hassocks (May 7, 2019)

Sorry - can't help with Netflix - don't use it. I have a Magbox 250 (4 years old now) which works very well - hundreds of channels plus 7 day catch-up on many of them. Works absolutely fine most of the time!


----------

